# Gem Master to Hotfix Era for the Cams?



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I have a 2 questions for anyone that has switched from Gem Master for the Cams to Hotfix Era

Were you able to use your existing YNG files with no problem?

When you buy files, how hard is it to change the size of the stones from Sticky flock size to cams size stones?

TIA


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

If you purchased the conversion from .YNG with the software then you can use all the old files, If not I do not believe you can.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

You have to purchase the plugin and it works fine. It is easy to change the stone size. You should contact a dealer and see if you can get a demo so you know that it will work for you. It is a lot of money to spend and then not be happy!


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Thank you David and Scott.
I'm not ready to jump. I think my GM is going to work for a little while longer and I am not anxious to drop a grand for the software and the plug in (which I know I have to buy). I'm just trying to think ahead with the large numbers of files I have already.

I love my cams. GM is working for me for the time being.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Shaggy, we've got several customers that have made the transition from Gem to Hotfix Era and are very happy - worth it just for the fills alone! The YNG converter does work, but you'll probably want to make some adjustments to them once you start flexing your Hotfix Era muscles.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Mark,
What kind of adjustments do I have to make to my YNG files from GM to HFE? 

The files won't just move over? just load them up to machine and go?


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

You should just be able to move them over, I just meant that it's hard to resist making changes when you see what you can do. I basically can't make any design on HFE without SOME kind of cool fill pattern!


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

By the way, if you haven't seen them yet, we've done about 3 hours worth of Hotfix Era training and put them up on our YouTube channel!


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I have not. Is there one taking an existing yang from GM
Into HFE?


----------

